# USB C smartphone style headphones



## unitrunker (Feb 21, 2022)

These headphones are designed for use on a smartphone. In addition to microphone and earbuds - they have three buttons: two for up/down volume and another for hanging up a call, pausing play or skipping to the next song.

I'd like to map those button presses to key presses. 

I'm looking for clues on how to do this. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------

